# Best french restaurant in HK?



## romain1818 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

According to you, whats the best french restaurant in HK?
I heard about La Creperie (nice decoration, nice atmosphere, good value for money) if you like crepes/pancake. Do you know?
Otherwise, there are others good french restaurants in Soho...
Cheers


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

romain1818 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> According to you, whats the best french restaurant in HK?
> I heard about La Creperie (nice decoration, nice atmosphere, good value for money) if you like crepes/pancake. Do you know?
> ...


Well what about Atelier Vivanda (located on Ship Street, Wan Chai)? 

Atelier Vivanda - Paris - Hong Kong

Atelier Vivanda - French in Wan Chai Hong Kong | OpenRice Hong Kong


----------



## anniewong (Apr 19, 2015)

What are you looking for when you mean best french restaurant? French restaurants in HK are just expensive. Creperie I wouldn't really call a french restaurant because it's 90%+ crepes. The real french restaurants here are just grossly overpriced, although the few I've been to serve very tasty food: amber, the french window, pierre are the famous ones.


----------



## romain1818 (Jun 10, 2015)

Indeed french restaurant are expensive, thats why La Crêperie seem to be a really good deal (less than 200 HKD per head). So, I guess there are no french "good value for money" restaurant in HK?


----------

